# A Campground Where You Can't Burn Wood?



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I went to a campground that would not allow me to burn wood. After picking my jaw up off the counter, I went to a Lowes and purchased a propane,kind'a,lava rock thing. A week of camping without a fire, what's the point. The point of this matter is I need to hook to the propane bottle because of the connection. There is a quick socket for the outdoor cook top on the side of the camper that would be real handy but the burn pit doesn't have that sort of connector. Where would I get a quick socket to fit that plug? Since the tanks are regulated should I keep the regulator on this burn pit or would it work without it? Has anyone been blown up screwing with stuff like this. I may need some advise.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

robertized said:


> Buddy you have options, and I am glad that you had the good since to ask. To connect to the Quick Disconnect on the trailer you will not be able to use the regulator that came with the setup you bought. The outlet on the trailer has already been reduced by the regulator on the trailer. What you will need is a hose setup with a quick disconnect connector to match the trailer outlet, and can be connected directly to the appliance you bought. The second option is to get a Y connector to connect to the tank that will allow you to reconnect the existing trailer connection, and also give you an outlet to connect the appliance you bought that would normally connect directly to the tank pressure. There are post hear that deal with this same issue concerning portable grills that pose the same problem. Good Luck.


I don't use the outdoor cook top and didn't think I ever would so I mounted a 26" flat screen tv in that storage area. I use it a lot which has made the gas outlet completely useless till now. The search is on for the proper connector. Thanks for the information Buddy


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hitcher said:


> Where would I get a quick socket to fit that plug?


Take a look at model 250-2. As has already been pointed out, the before the LP gets to the quick connect, it has already been regulated down to the correct pressure. So you would simply need to remove the regulator from the "kinda rock lava thing" and run a hose directly from the rock to the quick fitting.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Yep, I've been to a campground where you can't burn wood. Also have been to one where they make you put the fire out at 10pm. We only went once to each one and won't be back. Good for some I suppose, but not for us. I have the 'camp fire in a can' propane fire pit that I keep in the storage unit of the camper. I live in NE Wyoming and some of the areas around here (black hills area) go into fire ban at some point just about every year, so its handy to have the propane unit. We have ended up with a pretty good size gathering at the campgrounds a time or two as usually we are the only ones that have a propane unit...


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm surprised that Hitcher has not ran into this before. We occasionally have ran into this (no fires) In the full hook up areas in some of the Western Canadian National Parks--Banff, Jasper, Prince Albert, and (I forget) Riding Mountain, --All of them have this policy--and there are NO fire boxes either!. In some other areas-in some of the mountain parks, you have the choice of paying a $8.80 per nite "fire box permit" (I don't--I think that is a absurd price, just to have a fire!) Then they have loops where there are no fireboxes , so you can't sneak a "illegal" fire. We have also ran into the odd regional--or private park, where fires(perhaps because units are to close together) are not permitted. We also have purchased a "fake fire" because these are usually allowed (even when there may be fire bans), because of possible forest fires!!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

With no fire allowed all you really need to do is run this video for three hours on your outside theater. Instant Fire

Hey... don't yell at me... I didn't make the fire rules!


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

You guys are awesome! OMG, I guess I need to get out a lot more. It's nice to know I may use it more than once but I never thought of all the restrictions. Good info. Thanks


----------

